# Linden--basswood



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How would/do you mill it ? I don't see much of it around here, but a guy who is bringing sassafras (another I don't see much of) mulberry and osage asked if I wanted 3- 24" diameter linden logs to fill the load. Sure why not. The osage/mulberry/sassafras I am milling into furniture grade lumber. All the logs are in the 24" range (and the osage is supposed to be dead straight and clear, not common)

I am thinking the basswood just mill basically beams out of (4''-6''-8'', however it works out) that can be cut to length later for carving stock. If that doesn't sell I could always resaw the beams later I guess.

Any thoughts ?





.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I think that would be a good call. We don't get much of it here either.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And this question goes out to basswood users too of course, when you buy it/look for it, what sizes do you need most ?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

It is used to for face frames on birch cabinets. It looks like birch and is easier to work with. There is a hardwood supplier in Charlotte that already has it cut to about 2" width for this purpose.
Tom


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

*New guy here - Dave from Wis*

Hello all, my first post here. I'm a novice wood carver and turner, been following this forum for some time, really enjoy it, and finally decided maybe I had something to add.

Basswood is the wood of choice for a large percentage of decorative duck decoy carvers, although a lot of the Cajun guys swear by their tupelo. A block of wood about 3" x 5" x 14" will do for a lot carvings, while a block 4" x 6" x 18" would be more suitable for a big mallard or black duck. The perfect piece of wood would have the growth rings high along the center and gently slope towards each side - makes it easier to carve detail with the grain. You're going to be going against the grain somewhere anyway, but this orientation seems to make it easiest. Heads get carved from a piece of full dimension 2x4, (not 1 1/2 x 3 1/2). Actually, maybe a 2x5 would be useful because a lot of guys want the bill to be carved straight with the grain, requiring the pattern to be laid out at a 45 deg. angle.

Songbird carvings would need 2x2's, 3x3's, or 4x4's, depending on species. Other subjects could require most any size.

I once bought a railroad tie sized piece of basswood from a local Amish sawmill, 8'' x 10" x 8', and that worked out real well; I could cut off exactly the size I needed. I don't know how long it had been dried, it was on a pile of stickered lumber in his yard, but I never had any issues with checking or warping.

Air dried seems to be preferred, it carves easier than KD and is less dusty if you are power carving.

Any way, those are my observations, I'm sure other carvers will have other opinions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodduck99 said:


> Hello all, my first post here. I'm a novice wood carver and turner, been following this forum for some time, really enjoy it, and finally decided maybe I had something to add.
> 
> Basswood is the wood of choice for a large percentage of decorative duck decoy carvers, although a lot of the Cajun guys swear by their tupelo. A block of wood about 3" x 5" x 14" will do for a lot carvings, while a block 4" x 6" x 18" would be more suitable for a big mallard or black duck. The perfect piece of wood would have the growth rings high along the center and gently slope towards each side - makes it easier to carve detail with the grain. You're going to be going against the grain somewhere anyway, but this orientation seems to make it easiest. Heads get carved from a piece of full dimension 2x4, (not 1 1/2 x 3 1/2). Actually, maybe a 2x5 would be useful because a lot of guys want the bill to be carved straight with the grain, requiring the pattern to be laid out at a 45 deg. angle.
> 
> ...


I too do some carving and agree with Woodduck, but most power carvers I know want the tupelo as it don't burr up like basswood does. I don't power carve so basswood is my first choice. The sizes Woodduck said are right on target for me also. I wish I lived closer to you, I could use some basswood right now.

Ole Jim


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

well done wood duck it was a book but very informative:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Not a carving forum but we started on basswood*

Don't know the correct place to put this but since it started with basswood I'll stick it in here. The first pics are of a woodduck I'm working on, one with the head and wingtips off, the other with them just setting on the body. The feather texturing has been done with a burning pen. The other two are finished decoys, a mallard drake and goldeneye hen. Painting is definitely not my strong suit, just something one has to do to finish the job.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful carvings woodduck. I just love them. So, since I am tree species stupid, Linden is basswood? Is that right? Is basswood good for lumber? My brother-in-law has a giant linden in his yard that he wants down because it drops stuff all over his deck. It is a BIG tree. Would this be something I should look at for getting milled?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, beautiful! I do some carving but I am no where close to your quality.

Ole Jim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ACP said:


> So, Linden is basswood? Is that right?
> 
> Is basswood good for lumber?
> 
> Would this be something I should look at for getting milled?


That's right they are the same.

I have very little experience with it, I just know it is soft and has easy to work grain (but plain looking)

Better than burn it, I bet it doesn't even make good firewood.






.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice carvings Dave, good looking ducks. :icon_cool:




.


----------

